# Li ho ha dit ad elles (jo)



## Lucas B

Hola bon dia, hui he estat investigant sobre certes paraules que empre a l'hora de parlar el català amb el dialecte occidental de la plana baixa. He trobat que la preposició "*ad*" és perfectament correcta i que efectivament existeix a l'hora de precedir de manera general a pronoms demostratius i pronoms personals forts de tercera persona.

*Exemple:* _Li ho vaig dir ad elles_
_Li ho vaig donar ad aquella xica_

El que no he pogut trobar és si l'ús de la forma "*ha*" en lloc de "he" com a conjugació del verb haver en formes compostes és correcte, i/o està registrat. És una forma que quan es tracta de parlar en un ambient familiar utilitze sense pensar-la, i de fet em sembla estrany dir "he".

*Exemple:* _Li ho ha dit ad elles (jo) _/_liuà dit adeλes_/
_               Ho ha agarrat sense voler (jo) _/_wagarrat sense voler_/

Agrairia si algú poguera respondre dient si la forma existeix o està documentada, o si l'havieu sentida alguna vegada. Gràcies per endavant


----------



## Agró

Lucas B said:


> El que no he pogut trobar és si l'ús de la forma "*ha*" en lloc de "he" com a conjugació del verb haver en formes compostes és correcte, i/o està registrat. És una forma que quan es tracta de parlar en un ambient familiar utilitze sense pensar-la, i de fet em sembla estrany dir "he".
> 
> *Exemple:* _Li ho ha dit ad elles (jo) _/_liuà dit adeλes_/
> _               Ho ha agarrat sense voler (jo) _/_wagarrat sense voler_/
> 
> Agrairia si algú poguera respondre dient si la forma existeix o està documentada, o si l'habieu *havieu *sentit alguna vegada. Gràcies per endavant


En aquesta plana pots trobar la conjugació dialectal de l'auxiliar "haver" i, efectivament, hi és (al costat de l'abreviació "Val."):
Haver


----------



## Olaszinhok

Lucas B said:


> preposició "*ad*


Aqueixa preposició és habitual en italià davant d'una paraula que comença per vocal. No sabia que també existia en una varietat de català. Mai no l'havia sentida.


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> Aqueixa preposició és habitual en italià davant d'una paraula que comença per vocal. No sabia que també existia en una varietat de català. Mai no l'havia sentida.



Personalment tampoc no l'he sentida, i això que en conec uns quants, de valencians, però també pot ser que no hi hagi parat prou atenció. El DIEC i el GCLC no la inclouen, però sí es pot veure al DCVB i el Diccionari Normatiu Valencià. Jo només l'he vista escrita en texts antics.

A Catalunya, això sí, molta gent fa servir la variant antihiàtica _*a n'*, _que tampoc no surt al DIEC: _Dona-li això *a n'*aquella noia d'allà._


----------



## Lucas B

Agró said:


> En aquesta plana pots trobar la conjugació dialectal de l'auxiliar "haver" i, efectivament, hi és (al costat de l'abreviació "Val."):
> Haver


Gràcies per l’aportació de la taula, també m’ha aclarit altres dubtes!


----------



## Lucas B

Penyafort said:


> Personalment tampoc no l'he sentida, i això que en conec uns quants, de valencians, però també pot ser que no hi hagi parat prou atenció. El DIEC i el GCLC no la inclouen, però sí es pot veure al DCVB i el Diccionari Normatiu Valencià. Jo només l'he vista escrita en texts antics.
> 
> A Catalunya, això sí, molta gent fa servir la variant antihiàtica _*a n'*, _que tampoc no surt al DIEC: _Dona-li això *a n'*aquella noia d'allà._


El que seria escrita jo tampoc mai no l’he vista però a l’hora de pronunciar-la s’afegeix inconscientment. Gràcies per la resposta.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Jo només l'he vista escrita en texts antics.





Lucas B said:


> El que seria escrita jo tampoc mai no l’he vista


Sí que hi ha exemples d'ús recients. Un exemple del llibre de Davit Marchuet i Màs titulat El joc dels tres (publicat el any 2018):





> Els dos mascles estaven callats, mirant a terra i se dirigi cap ad ells torcant-se les ultimes llagrimes.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre! 

Jo si que l'use, quan parle, la preposició ad, però només l'utilitze davant els pronoms personals de 3ª persona tant en singular com en plural. Amb els altres pronoms no l'usada, diria que, mai, però no estic segur. Quan me la vaig "entropessar" l' "ad" en italià em xocà, perquè feia el mateix ús que el meu valencià, i des de llavors l'use sense complexes, i en textos familiars l'escric; en textos més "cults" alguna volta l'he deixada "caure". No sé fins on pot arribar el seu ús dins del català general, però puc assegurar que en tota l'Horta de València n'és ús comú, fins i tot, potser en una contornada més amplia.


----------



## Elxenc

Lucas B dijo:  El que seria escrita jo tampoc mai no l’he vista   

Tampoc no he vista escrita la solució paral·lela:  _*a n'aquella casa*_; que en alguns indrets de Catalunya usen prou.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Tampoc no he vista escrita la solució paral·lela: _*a n'aquella casa*_; que en alguns indrets de Catalunya usen prou.


Santiago Rusiñol va fer ús d'ella al seu llibre L'auca del Senyor Esteve. També Narcís Oller al seu llibre Pilar Prim. Crec que fins i tot surt a Tirant lo Blanch.


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> Santiago Rusiñol va fer ús d'ella al seu llibre L'auca del Senyor Esteve. També Narcís Oller al seu llibre Pilar Prim. Crec que fins i tot surt a Tirant lo Blanch.


Jo no l'he negada, trobe que resta clar,  únicament he dit que jo no l'havia vista escrita, la solució: _*a n'aquella*_; en textos clàssics, per contra si que he trobat la solució valenciana. Amb açò no vull dir que siga més legítima, serien solucions "populars" per evitar la cacofonia. Trobe que els temps de recopilació i fer les gramàtiques modernes no se'n tingueren en compte i, fins ara continuen sense ser arreplegades per les gramàtiques, crec jo; tanmateix en poden estar arreplegades per alguna.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Trobe que els temps de recopilació i fer les gramàtiques modernes no se'n tingueren en compte i, fins ara continuen sense ser arreplegades per les gramàtiques, crec jo


La gramàtica de Pompeu Fabra del 1912 critica l'ús d'an i diu que hi ha una reacció per no fer ús d'ella. Potser per això no hi és en les gramátiques modernes. Del ad diu que és dialectal.


----------



## Dymn

Jo el que sento molt al meu entorn (i que segurament utilitzo de manera espontània) per a separar bé la preposició de la següent paraula és "_amb_":

_L'hi vai(g) dir amb elles_.

La _b_ no es pronuncia en aquest cas, llavors tampoc no estic segur que es pugui transcriure per "_amb_".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Dymn said:


> estic segur que es pugui transcriure per "_amb_


No podria ser _*a n' *_en lloc de _*am(b)* _com digué/escrigué en Penyafort?


----------



## Elxenc

Olaszinhok said:


> No podria ser _*a n' *_en lloc de _*am(b)* _com digué/escrigué en Penyafort?



Trobe que la manera de trasncriure eixa característica de la parla d'algun llocs, i crec que està més escampat 'allò que pensem o ens fan pensar, com deia , la manera de transcriure-la sempre ha estat "a _*n'*_ aquelles", etc., no li afegix cap significat ni el modifica. Si ho transcrivim amb  "amb" canviaria de significat la frase. Ara m'acabe d'anodar-me que jono ho he sentit mai amb els pronoms personals de 3ª: "a* n*'ells" ?


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Ara m'acabe d'anodar-me que jono ho he sentit mai amb els pronoms personals de 3ª: "a* n*'ells" ?


Fa més d'un segle que es rebutja.


----------



## Dymn

Olaszinhok said:


> No podria ser _*a n' *_en lloc de _*am(b)* _com digué/escrigué en Penyafort?


No, no, és una /m/ clara. De fet no em sona bé amb /n/, potser ho entendria malament i tot: _li vaig dir anelles (?)_. Això de "_amb elles_" ho he sentit com a mínim al Penedès, potser és una cosa molt localitzada perquè no ho he vist mai descrit enlloc.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> La _b_ no es pronuncia en aquest cas, llavors tampoc no estic segur que es pugui transcriure per "_amb_".


Suposo que sí que n'es pot transcriure així perque no ets l'únic que ha fet ús d'aquesta transcripció.


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> Suposo que sí que n'es pot transcriure així perque no ets l'únic que ha fet ús d'aquesta transcripció.


Em dispensareu, però si _*"a n'aquella casa/noia, etc.*_"ho transcribiu amb la preposició "amb", al lector li causeu una distorsió en el missatge. No restaria una frase amb el mateix significat.  Si ja els valencians tenim certes dificultats davant l'ús de les preposició "en" i "amb", perquè que les pronunciem igual, i més d'una volta l'ús d'una o de l'altra ens resulta confús; ara li afegirem el doblet de significat que pot tenir "amb".  En/_*amb*_ la meua pobra opinió, no seria suficient que  haja hagut gent que ha transcrit "_*a n'aquella/..."*_ amb la preposició "amb" per a donar-li caràcter de legitimitat i validesa. La llengua general pateix menys si transcriviu _*"a n'aquesta...*_" que si ho feu amb "amb". L'altra cosa. Si no pronuncieu la "b" vol dir que feu l'enllaç de l'eme amb la vocal del següent pronom? Heu dit que no el feu, llavors antenc menys encara la transcripció de l'afegitó amb "_*amb*_".


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> Em dispensareu, però si _*"a n'aquella casa/noia, etc.*_"ho transcribiu amb la preposició "amb", al lector li causeu una distorsió en el missatge.


Parlem de la transcripció d'un ús de la llengua oral on no es pronuncia /n/ però /m/.


----------



## Elxenc

Circunflejo said:


> Parlem de la transcripció d'un ús de la llengua oral on no es pronuncia /n/ però /m/.



Home! Sé de què se n'està parlant. Ho aclarisc, per si no ha estat clara la meua postura. Una cosa seria la transcripció d'un tret característic del dialecte d'una zona més o menys gran, i una altra adoptar per a transcriure'l l'ús d'una preposició (amb) perquè n'és la que, per grafia, més s'aproxima. Jo preferisc que m'escriguen _*"*_ _*a m'aquells..."*_ que, com lector de fora de la zona descrita , em resultaria més fàcil identificar com una transcripció de la pronúncia local; i més quan hi diu que no pronuncien la "be" final de la preposició, que sona ben clara la "eme", i entenc que tampoc  no fan la "liaison" de la eme i la vocal inicial. Per a mi, raons suficients per a oblidar-se de la preposició "amb" i deixar-lo en _*"a m'aquell/ a n'aquell" *_a l'espera de que IEC accepte la solució popular per a evitar la cacofonia. Els valencians també esperariem que la nostra AVL acceptara la nostra solució: "a _*d'ell"*_ que pareix més estesa que no la "catalana". Se n'accepten espardenyades castellanes i no ho fan amb solucions pròpies dels parlants del català.


----------



## Dymn

Elxenc said:


> em resultaria més fàcil identificar com una transcripció de la pronúncia local; i més quan hi diu que no pronuncien la "be" final de la preposició, que sona ben clara la "eme", i entenc que tampoc no fan la "liaison" de la eme i la vocal inicial.


És que realment no sé si no es podria pronunciar la /b/ també en aquest cas, jo crec que sí. I amb "_amb_" la pronúncia de la /b/ és optativa. O sigui que es podria tractar perfectament d'un ús poc ortodox d'aquesta preposició per tal d'evitar la cacofonia, o bé d'una simple consonant que separa les dues síl·labes, però jo crec que és més probable la primera. La grafia dependria de quina d'aquestes raons és la vertadera, tot i que no veig necessari que es plasmi en la llengua escrita.


----------



## RIU

Penyafort said:


> A Catalunya, això sí, molta gent fa servir la variant antihiàtica _*a n'*, _que tampoc no surt al DIEC: _Dona-li això *a n'*aquella noia d'allà._


 A l'ordre del dia, a casa.


----------



## Penyafort

Jo també la gasto força.

El que ja no tinc tan clar és com caldria escriure-la davant paraules com "aquí", que molts també fan servir en algunes contrades: _Venien en aquí i ho enmerdaven tot _o bé _Venien a n'aquí_...? (Sembla més "elegant" la primera en aquest cas)


----------



## Elxenc

El "poble" quan ha creat aquestes formules "_*ad*_" o "_*n'*_" ho ha fet per a evitar la repetició d'un so que li resulta incòmode en la seua parla ràpida, perquè ha de fer una pausa més gran per a que el seu missatge reste clar. La fórmula per a transcriure açò? Al meu parer seria respectar la creació "popular": per a la solució amb "*ad*" trobe que no hi ha cap problema ni variant; per a l'altre cas, que no conec al meu dialecte, doncs mirar com ho diuen i prou; en aquest cas, que algú transcrivix amb "_*en aquí"/"en aquestes*_", trobe que la gran majoria dels seus "usuaris" pronunciarà "an aquí", o siga que afegix una "ene"darrere de la preposició "a" (els valencians una "de") , la qual cosa, a un oient d'altre dialecte, no fa incomprensible el missatge. Altra cosa, possiblement desitjable, potser fóra que els organismes normatius competents estudiaren els casos i  donarem una solució pràctica i assumible a (ad/an) aquests casos  que ja persisteixen/resisteixen a més de 100 anys de normativització.


----------

